# Electric Blue Jack Dempsey Sex?



## XXXJAYXXX (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Everyone! Just wanted to introduce everyone to Spike! He/she is about a year old, and we are trying to determine sex so we can get a mate for him/her! Spike was born with a slight deformity that caused a small hump on his head, and part of his dorsal fin has been missing since birth but it creates a really cool looking "spike" on his head.. hence the name! lol.. Here are a few pics of Spike, I took one of his/her vents in hopes that one of the more experienced EBJD keepers may be able to tell the sex so we can get him/her a boy/girlfriend! Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Male. :thumb: Spike is original thats for sure :thumb:


----------



## XXXJAYXXX (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I thought it was Male too.. due to the vents being about the same size.. My understanding is that the females vent is larger than the anus.. my girlfriend is insitant that its a female because the vent is slightly elongated.. but I personally think its male because of the similar size between the two holes... Is there any other distictions you know of that can tell them apart? Thanks again! Cheers!


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

XXXJAYXXX said:


> Thanks for the reply! I thought it was Male too.. due to the vents being about the same size.. My understanding is that the females vent is larger than the anus.. my girlfriend is insitant that its a female because the vent is slightly elongated.. but I personally think its male because of the similar size between the two holes... Is there any other distictions you know of that can tell them apart? Thanks again! Cheers!


The vent of female is more triangular than oval and yes larger than anus.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't mean to sound negative but this probably the last fish you want to breed and pass along these genes to the offspring. I would keep it as a wet pet and if you really wanted to breed get a pair without the deformities.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

It could very well be regarded as a desirable trait - much like the EB trait itself actually. A deformity can also have modify the fish in a way that make it desirable. The EB trait causes physiological deformities that weakens the EBJD, causing lot's of problems (potentially) but also alters the coloration in a way that makes it desirable. Similarly, this trait results in the lost of part of the fins and creates and dent in the fish, but how it is shaped can be desirable to some. I've seen this exact same mutation in Discus before and well, many people do actually like it. ;D

But it's entirely dependent on each person's viewpoints, as to what is desirable and what isn't to them.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Are you going to get another EBJD or just a regular JD for a mate?

When my fish get bigger i'm thinking of splitting them into separate tanks.. and might pair my EBJD in it's own tank.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

EBJD x EBJD pairs don't produce viable fry. Or at most, they produce very weak fry. I'd suggest going for EBJD x SGJD pairs.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------

